# low life scum



## slowmo77 (Aug 28, 2008)

well i have a sickening story for the day.. after months of no work i finaly got a small job to do today. yay! no i don't think so.. I don't drive so  this morning my wife and i get up and she takes me work, afterwards she goes to my moms to visit untill im done. well i finished work and went home. upon pulling in to my drive way i noticed my front door was open a little. nothing new some times it doesn't latch. i go inside and everything seems fine. finally i got a shower and sit down i my chair to roll my lunch. as i reached for my box it was gone.. still no big deal i mis place it all the time. so i go to get a fresh jar of some i had curing. as i open the cabinet something strange, no jars. none all gone.. so at this point im freakin out, where is my mj. then i figure my wife came home and moved it. so i call her at my moms. nope she hasn't been home since we leaft that morning.. i take a look around the house and nothing else is gone just my mj.. someone ( i have an idea) came into my home and stole my mj. what the hell? i have a 42in LCD flat panel T.V. laptop computer, all that stuff. it was untouched. they only took my mj,seeds,pipe and papers.. im so mad at this point.. luckily no one knew i had plants growin in my building out back. im sure had they of known they would be gone to.. so no matter how well you think you know someone or how much you think you can trust them be safe. sorry for the book. just wanted to vent a little. i guess i'll be ordering seeds alot sooner than i had planned.


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow man, sorry to hear that!  If they took JUST the MJ and nothing else, it sounds personal.  Is your stash well hidden?  If it is and it was still stolen, maybe it's someone you know...someone who's been in your house and stuff?  Sounds like it was someone you know...or someone who knows YOU...very well.   

As for your grow room, luckily they don't know about it....Hopefully NO ONE will EVER know!!!  

Keep it secret.  Keep it safe.

Take care boss!!!


----------



## andy52 (Aug 28, 2008)

that sucks dude.i would be out killin me a mother.mess with anything i got,but do not mess with m,y buzz.the pussies would know it too.takes a brave person to screw you like that.you do know the mother too.bet on that.it will come out.just ask around.somebodies smoking good bud.sorry


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 28, 2008)

Your Nieghbor


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 28, 2008)

Remeber you stated he smoked a faty with ya.  Maybe he was out


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 28, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> well i have a sickening story for the day.. after months of no work i finaly got a small job to do today. yay! no i don't think so.. I don't drive so this morning my wife and i get up and she takes me work, afterwards she goes to my moms to visit untill im done. well i finished work and went home. upon pulling in to my drive way i noticed my front door was open a little. nothing new some times it doesn't latch. i go inside and everything seems fine. finally i got a shower and sit down i my chair to roll my lunch. as i reached for my box it was gone.. still no big deal i mis place it all the time. so i go to get a fresh jar of some i had curing. as i open the cabinet something strange, no jars. none all gone.. so at this point im freakin out, where is my mj. then i figure my wife came home and moved it. so i call her at my moms. nope she hasn't been home since we leaft that morning.. i take a look around the house and nothing else is gone just my mj.. someone ( i have an idea) came into my home and stole my mj. what the hell? i have a 42in LCD flat panel T.V. laptop computer, all that stuff. it was untouched. they only took my mj,seeds,pipe and papers.. im so mad at this point.. luckily no one knew i had plants growin in my building out back. im sure had they of known they would be gone to.. so no matter how well you think you know someone or how much you think you can trust them be safe. sorry for the book. just wanted to vent a little. i guess i'll be ordering seeds alot sooner than i had planned.


 
*Bummer, you dont need acquaintances like that *

*When I was in college, a roommates brother, similarly to Your Situation, comes in whilst I was taking a final and swipes my stash. I was really angry, and although I dont recall, probably threatened him with severe injury if he didnt return my stash :hitchair: *

*In those days [1976] what he stole was worth $400 to me so I took his motorcycle as collateral.  His Brother made it good, replacing My stash with 1/2 his own, but the sniveling thief never came for the motorcycle out of fear or shame, I dunno which :rofl:  I still have his motorcycle in the barn for the grandkids to ride on the 2-tracks out back.  Not my best deal, but even 32 yrs later I maintain he still owes me the interest on the $400    does anyone need a 1976 harley 125 cc :hubba:*


----------



## rasta (Aug 28, 2008)

sorry dude,,,hopefuly the low life bbastard will choke to death on the smoke ,,,again sorry ,,,,,,p,l,r


----------



## tcbud (Aug 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear what happened Slowmo.  Someone comming into your home to steal from you is about as violating as it gets.  And to steal just that one thing, sure points to someone you know.  And that is a bigger bummer yet.  I hope it works out that the person comes crawling back with lots of remorse.  Or he chokes on the smoke.
again, real sorry to hear bout your trouble.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 28, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> well i have a sickening story for the day.. no jars. none all gone.. so at this point im freakin out, where is my mj. nothing else is gone just my mj.. someone stole my mj. they only took my mj,seeds,pipe and papers.. im so mad at this point...


Rightous anger, man!

It smells of a trust gone bad maybe. I've seen that happen too many times.

Watch your butt man. That means this SOB can come INTO your house when he/she wants to. Figure out who did it and sort it out.

Good luck man!


----------



## greendave (Aug 28, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Bummer, you dont need acquaintances like that *
> 
> *When I was in college, a roommates brother, similarly to Your Situation, comes in whilst I was taking a final and swipes my stash. I was really angry, and although I dont recall, probably threatened him with severe injury if he didnt return my stash :hitchair: *
> 
> *In those days [1976] what he stole was worth $400 to me so I took his motorcycle as collateral. His Brother made it good, replacing My stash with 1/2 his own, but the sniveling thief never came for the motorcycle out of fear or shame, I dunno which :rofl: I still have his motorcycle in the barn for the grandkids to ride on the 2-tracks out back. Not my best deal, but even 32 yrs later I maintain he still owes me the interest on the $400  does anyone need a 1976 harley 125 cc :hubba:*


 
  Sorry to hear bout ur loss, i could use a harley.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 28, 2008)

find that piece of sh-t, take him to the woods, whope that a--, prop him up on a tree , tie him too the tree....... then pour some corn out all around the tree.... sh-t one less dirt-bag to still from the rest of us....


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 28, 2008)

oh ya it was someone i know. just don't know which one yet. only a hand full of people come to my house 5 tops. i can only think of two that would do it.. i can't find either of them.. i will find out who it was you can bet that! 

   this is the reason i keep very few friends. im figuring it was an old friend who got back on that junk. i can replace the smoke, it will take time but i can do it. its the fact that someone came into my home and just took what they wanted.. had they ask i would have givin it to them. but to come in my house where my kids sleep at night.. thats messed up. i don't wish anything bad on anyone but this will not go unpunished. now im sittin here lookin stupid.. they could have left me 1 j. i mean they knew i was gonna find it atleast a j to ease the pain. oh well i might not find the person tomorrow but its a small town, i will see him again.  that just goes to show what drugs will do.. i don't mean mj i mean meth. turns the nicest people into scum. 

    i guess im going to harvest one or two early so i can smoke. even took my roach jar! thats low


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry SlowMo


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 28, 2008)

i hear you bro.. been down that dirt road, glad to be back on pavement...


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 28, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> oh ya it was someone i know. just don't know which one yet. only a hand full of people come to my house 5 tops. i can only think of two that would do it.. i can't find either of them.. i will find out who it was you can bet that!
> 
> this is the reason i keep very few friends. im figuring it was an old friend who got back on that junk. i can replace the smoke, it will take time but i can do it. its the fact that someone came into my home and just took what they wanted.. had they ask i would have givin it to them. but to come in my house where my kids sleep at night.. thats messed up. i don't wish anything bad on anyone but this will not go unpunished. now im sittin here lookin stupid.. they could have left me 1 j. i mean they knew i was gonna find it atleast a j to ease the pain. oh well i might not find the person tomorrow but its a small town, i will see him again.  that just goes to show what drugs will do.. i don't mean mj i mean meth. turns the nicest people into scum.
> 
> i guess im going to harvest one or two early so i can smoke. even took my roach jar! thats low



I had someone stealing out of my bag a bud at a time.A little detective work and I had my man.In your case I don't think I would say anything and find out who isn't coming over anymore.Maybe do a set-up and call the top 5,starting with suspect #1.Tell them you got some killer pot you want them to come over and try.Then see who dodges.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 28, 2008)

i've already talk to my two closest friend who work for us, so i know it wasn't them. they're gonna help out. its just a matter of time. i might be on the news if i find him in the next day or two while im still mad.. 

     the head line will read
      Body Found With Jars Of Marijuana In Rectum.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL.Don't forget to break the jars first!


----------



## thief (Aug 28, 2008)

i had stash and pipe stolen once then the frickn idiot got busted with said same stash and pipe. karma is a ***** i tell ya


----------



## IRISH (Aug 28, 2008)

oh man, bro, that sucks. i'd be changing my locks/security. a dog comes to mind, ya know what i mean? if someone came in my house while i was away, they would be there when i got home.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 28, 2008)

Karma is a funny thing. It always comes back to haunt you. Wether you believe in it or not. What you do in life has more weight than you think. This person put alot of negative energy into getting your stash. This person was a close friend. And you prob already know who it was and just don't want to believe it. 

I would not want to be around when karma comes back around if i were in that person(s) shoes.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 28, 2008)

heres my fearless guard dog asleep.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 28, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> oh man, bro, that sucks. i'd be changing my locks/security. a dog comes to mind, ya know what i mean? if someone came in my house while i was away, they would be there when i got home.


 

EXACTLY... a budy of mine has this realy big (bull-mastive rotweiler), *SUPER* sweet dog... sweet as long as the owner is there... he neglected to tell me about his dog the first time I went over to his house - if the owner is not around, the dog sits in front of you nose-to-nose and will not let you get out of your seat... if you start to move, he bares teeth and growls - he lets anybody into the house if the owner is not there, he just won't let you leave... and also trained to let *no one* touch the stereo  lol

slow... that bites, man... another reason why I don't like *anybody*... hell... I don't even like myself sometimes  

too many damn people only thinking about themselves and not about how their actions affect others....

I say kill 'em all and let God sort 'em out....


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2008)

That totally sucks.  Sounds like the thief knew right where to look too.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

this is exactly why i have only a few friends that come to my house. i'd definitly be getting a lock on that door,as well as one on your grow room.if he stole from you once..he'll do it again.ask around,you know whoever it was is gonna be trying to avoid you.you may even want to ask your neighbors if they seen anybody there.what a bad day..its this type of stuff that makes you not want to deal with anybody.im sorry for your losses bud..one things for sure..karma is a B.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 28, 2008)

my i have a big fat lock on my plants, someone would have to make alot of noise to get to them.. but we never lock our doors. nobody around here does i don't think.. all my neigbors are related, my landlords family. he had to come from the woods . theres a dirt road a few hundred yards on one side of my house. they would have been seen. i asked if anyone seen a car they said no. so thats the only way.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 28, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> heres my fearless guard dog asleep.


 
let me guess... he tries to drown prey with slobber as he licks them to death, right? lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 28, 2008)

pretty much. she's real protective from other dogs but people she loves.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 28, 2008)

lol...what I found... is that the small dogs can be the meanest little son's a b's around... and the most viscious  ... my little, old lap dog is one scary little dude... he goes after big dogs fearlessly and is a great "protector" for me  (*that* is the biggest laugh... but I let him think he's the protector - ya gotta give 'em some self esteem and let 'em think they have a major role in yer pack...) ... he simply won't back down and gives it his all...although, if I don't step in and take the other dog out, I'd be taking him to the vet right away and dropping major coin  . it's really very funny to see him do his thing... he's so funny  . gunna miss the old fart when he's gone....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 28, 2008)

the head line will read
Body Found With Jars Of Marijuana In Rectum.[/quote]lolol...thats the spirit !!!!!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 28, 2008)

damn slomow77, they knock your dog out????    LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andy52 (Aug 28, 2008)

you send me his address in pm and i will take care of this for u,promise to god


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 28, 2008)

man slow that really sucks . thats why i let any visitors see my dog first thing is i don't let him out of his cage while they are here that way they know he is here but he don't know who they r. i would like someone to try one time just to see if they live or die i have no clue what he would do. thats probably cause i don't know anyone brave enough to do it.. hell at night i would be afraid to just walk in in the dark.. hope u find the s.o.b that did this  and well do exactly what u said " shove it up their *** so far they can taste the jars...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 28, 2008)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> man slow that really sucks . thats why i let any visitors see my dog first thing is i don't let him out of his cage while they are here that way they know he is here but he don't know who they r. i would like someone to try one time just to see if they live or die i have no clue what he would do. thats probably cause i don't know anyone brave enough to do it.. hell at night i would be afraid to just walk in in the dark.. hope u find the s.o.b that did this and well do exactly what u said " shove it up their *** so far they can taste the jars...


i have a big dog as well , but folks fear me far more that the puppy..i only have two good really close welcome anytime kinda friends....and they have carry permits...every one from the old days and the old ways already know it's not safe place for them to be....you or the universe will give it back to him/her sooner or later


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

it was definitly someone you know.cu anybody else wouldve taken your electronics.ill bet one of your "friends" came over,knocked on you door and when they found out you and your wife were gone..they went right to your stash.i'd suggest buying one of them fake camras that have the red light blinking on them.i think theyre like 10 bucks in the junk magaines my mom gets sent to her.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 29, 2008)

karma is bad..... that is why I keep less people welcome to my home... and there is 2 different type of people, the people who can mind their own business is ok, but if I do see other type of people that can not mind their own business is not welcome! at all!, this is not martha stewart s home!no! im very selective who can come and who can not come, and if dare to, will face my hellish realm world... and who's snickerin now batch!


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 29, 2008)

i hear u puff i also have a carry permit and my wife and i went through a home defense with a military sargent that was also a sharp shooter so if i was to find out who broke in and took my stash i could pick them off without them even knowing i knew they were there..


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 29, 2008)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> i hear u puff i also have a carry permit and my wife and i went through a home defense with a military sargent that was also a sharp shooter so if i was to find out who broke in and took my stash i could pick them off without them even knowing i knew they were there..



What kind of justice would that be?You would need to torture them for at least a week first.Get creative with some pliers.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Aug 29, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Remeber you stated he smoked a faty with ya. Maybe he was out


He or She WAS out-for anything they could skyfe from you-You did'nt tell them about grow.
Chances are you have already rounded the list to a few.
Keep an eye on "em!!!!
And if they show up-You know what to do.

Peace dude.
Gb


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 29, 2008)

sorry to hear about your loss slowmo meth really will turn a good guy into a piece of **** meth is bad around here a couple weeks ago we caught someone trying to break into our car at like 3 in the morning me and my brother ran him down and confronted he was scared to death making up all kinds of excuses we scared him up pretty good though shot a couple warning shots real close to him i dont think he'll be coming back around here lol.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Aug 29, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> What kind of justice would that be?You would need to torture them for at least a week first.Get creative with some pliers.


I've got this coworker that is gettiing teeth pulled.He's taken some days here and there.
The other day I grabbed a pair of needlenose and told him "Here, all we need is a half-pint and I will save you anbd me some money!-lol
Oh yeah get creative-but how about spinal tap??-huh??

Gb


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 29, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i noticed my front door was open a little. nothing new some times it doesn't latch.


 

An opertunist thief thanks you for not fixing the door that you knew didnt close properly and sometimes opened.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 29, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> lol...what I found... is that the small dogs can be the meanest little son's a b's around... and the most viscious  ... my little, old lap dog is one scary little dude... he goes after big dogs fearlessly and is a great "protector" for me  (*that* is the biggest laugh... but I let him think he's the protector - ya gotta give 'em some self esteem and let 'em think they have a major role in yer pack...) ... he simply won't back down and gives it his all...although, if I don't step in and take the other dog out, I'd be taking him to the vet right away and dropping major coin  . it's really very funny to see him do his thing... he's so funny  . gunna miss the old fart when he's gone....


 

    i have a small dog aswel i've post a pic of her in a few. she thinks she's a monster. but really wound't hurt a fly either.. just lots of barkin.  im gonna make one of them mean as hell after this.. 


and yes hippy that door is most likely what caused this. im not sure if it was cracked when he showed up or not but i'd rather replace the mj than replace my door. if it had been locked and they wanted what i had they would have gottin it anyway.. all my buddied knew i was workin that day so it was planned im sure


----------



## lyfr (Aug 29, 2008)

that blows man, but karma will get him/them.  as stated, should be real easy to figure out who's dodgin.  
  the best of friends, if using certain substance, wont hesitate to rip you off for all they can get IMO.  seems you already have thoughts along that line.  dont think i would listen to this part,but...be careful not to make it worse with the revenge thing.  dont want leo showin up and lookin around


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 29, 2008)

Im sure it was slow, it would haunt me until I found out who did it.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 29, 2008)

* :hubba: some of the major downsides to material posessions is that they must be maintained, stored and protected, alas

:angrywife: the OldLady is always yappin at me because I had to build 3 barns to hold all of my stuff, have to provide heat, ventilation and light and must be constantly tinkering with it all to keep it up and running.

 then I had to secure it with alarm systems, cameras, locks and 125# guard dogs and expensive insurance policies

:rant: Shopping, buying, and having is fun :rofl:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 29, 2008)

oh ya when i get my revenge it will be swift. i wouldn't do anything to involve the leo's and i know this guy he don't wanna see them either.. im sure now i know who it was. but because he's a friend im gonna wait for more proof before doing anything. i'd hate to ruin a friendship and be wrong down the road. i think now it hurts me more knowing that someone i called afriend could do this to me. i've known them all for many years. 

   thanks everyone for lettin me talk about this here. this is again what seperates this forum from all the rest. its like a big group of friends from around the globe. always willing to listen and offer advise when needed. all you guys are great. thanks again


----------



## zipflip (Aug 29, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Bummer, you dont need acquaintances like that *
> 
> *When I was in college, a roommates brother, similarly to Your Situation, comes in whilst I was taking a final and swipes my stash. I was really angry, and although I dont recall, probably threatened him with severe injury if he didnt return my stash :hitchair: *
> 
> *In those days [1976] what he stole was worth $400 to me so I took his motorcycle as collateral. His Brother made it good, replacing My stash with 1/2 his own, but the sniveling thief never came for the motorcycle out of fear or shame, I dunno which :rofl: I still have his motorcycle in the barn for the grandkids to ride on the 2-tracks out back. Not my best deal, but even 32 yrs later I maintain he still owes me the interest on the $400  does anyone need a 1976 harley 125 cc :hubba:*


 
now this is howww u get **** done man  lol


----------



## zipflip (Aug 29, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> my i have a big fat lock on my plants, someone would have to make alot of noise to get to them.. but we never lock our doors. nobody around here does i don't think.. all my neigbors are related, my landlords family. he had to come from the woods . theres a dirt road a few hundred yards on one side of my house. they would have been seen. i asked if anyone seen a car they said no. so thats the only way.


 
thats the thing bout smaller towns. especially now a days as time goes by people forget its not the way things use to be. like u we never use to lock our doors either til someone walked in an stole our stereo. we knew it had to be someone we knew  etc.. or neighbors woulda said somethin bout a suspicious car round my house when they all know our schedules who comes who goes etc. and if they see a regular come by they just think nothin of it and at the same time that person was prolly in y house wrappin up my dam stereo. 
  i dont care where u live who u know wat u do etc.. now a days   u can not trust anyone.  so now we lock our doors and it sucks cuz 4 people live here come an go different times and we only have 2 keys as its a secured building so  they special keys and cant get more made for some stupid reason or it costs like 25 bucks for a spare made.  dam theives....


----------



## zipflip (Aug 29, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> oh ya when i get my revenge it will be swift. i wouldn't do anything to involve the leo's and i know this guy he don't wanna see them either.. im sure now i know who it was. but because he's a friend im gonna wait for more proof before doing anything. i'd hate to ruin a friendship and be wrong down the road. i think now it hurts me more knowing that someone i called afriend could do this to me. i've known them all for many years.
> 
> thanks everyone for lettin me talk about this here. this is again what seperates this forum from all the rest. its like a big group of friends from around the globe. always willing to listen and offer advise when needed. all you guys are great. thanks again


 
 u know wat i did one time when i figured a certain friend of mine stole some my weed?  i asked him to go  campin wit me and i knew that beins it was his favorite thing to do in the whole world that he wouldnt pass it up. and i told him i had smoke to bring cuz it wouldnt be right witout it.  so when we got  100 miles from home where we was camping i played dumb like i forgot my smoke and kept  wit it.  and i knew he didnt come empty handed  either just he hhad to keep it under wraps. he was gettin edgy after the first day  an no smoke as everytime he went to get firewood or anything i tagged along like a shadow. then finally one time i stayed back when he went to get wood and i crept up on him and wat i knew would happen was happenin.  he was burnin one in the woods by himself. . i left it be. i was sober and when he come back i mind fucked him  bein he was high an i not and he started gettin weird.  so i went thru his **** when he passed out and found  the exact same lookin **** i got stolen from me. and i took it from him and went to bed.  later the next day we woke and after breakfast i pulled out a fatty i rolled up the night before and started puffing away. he says "i thought u didnt have any weed man"  and i just said to him.  "i thought u didnt either" and i laughed and just  gave him this stare down and him knowin he was out middle nowhere i knew he'd sweat it a bit. so i just played silent treatment and kept smokin to myself an not sharrin.  
  Now any normal friend who nothin to hide woulda asked to share.  am i right or am i wrong?  but he sat there the next couple days all silent as a mouse speechless.  
  also if  it was his own weed i took from him dont u think he'd have noticed i took it and said somethin bout it that i was smokin after sayin im out?  he never said a word.  man i wonder wat went thru his head. the last night we were campin we packed up most everythin so we could split erly in the mornin so everythin was ready to go. and i left him out there in the middle of the night. alone.   lol lol..  2 days later i stopped by his house and he never answered his door and i knew he was there even.    funny **** hey.  i think that  screwin wit his head was way sweeter than hurtin him over it.  LOL  but now if it was mass amounts..  that woulda warranted a lock in a sock while he was sleepin  man...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 29, 2008)

Watch your new neighbor SlowMo77


----------



## Melissa (Aug 29, 2008)

*sorry to hear that slowmo who needs enemys with friends like that :spit:*


----------



## Dub_j (Aug 29, 2008)

this happened to me once, and i knew it was one of two people or both.  person a and b.  you need to talk to one that your closer to, and be like A told me you took my stash from my house, and B will probably confess that he or A actually did it either way if you think it was one of them and say the other confessed he did he might turn the other in. good luck


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 29, 2008)

Slo, i hate to hear this my friend...I feel for the sorry SOB that done this bull s...I hope ya do find that POS sob tho ...Cut 'em till won't bleed no more then throw him out for the hogs ...Yall got hogs down there don't ye? i hope ya don't end up in the paper tho buddy, you be smart...just getcha place good and secure , then just let it go for bout a year(given that you figure out who)...Let 'em forget all about it, they won't never see it comin'...Then come down on 'em like a house on firre....Take it Easy tho slo, hope to be able to talk to ya again in a year ya know...


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry for your Loss Slo.... A real Bummer.... I got a better headline for ya though...

Man Found in Drag with EMPTY Mason jars in ***....

Here is the story....

Today a body was discovered in an alleyway in chicagos redlight district. Cops arrived on the scene at 4:20am after residents reported hearing screaming coming from the alleyway. Detectives arrived on scene to find a male victim believed to have been a local transvestite due to the male being clothed in womans garments. Upon further inspection they found what appeared to be Mason jars inserted into the mans anus. The detectives would not ellaborate on the NUMBER of jars found in the mans rectum, only to state that "The number was substantial".  There was nothing inside the jars but they had a strong aroma of marijuana.

Police are trying to determine the identification of the transvestite and ask for your help. If you have seen the man pictured please call crimestoippers.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 29, 2008)

Dub_j said:
			
		

> this happened to me once, and i knew it was one of two people or both. person a and b. you need to talk to one that your closer to, and be like A told me you took my stash from my house, and B will probably confess that he or A actually did it either way if you think it was one of them and say the other confessed he did he might turn the other in. good luck


 
thats how the cops and detectives do it.  lol  but it obviously works for them  alot so why not try it.


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 29, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> oh ya when i get my revenge it will be swift. i wouldn't do anything to involve the leo's and i know this guy he don't wanna see them either.. im sure now i know who it was. but because he's a friend im gonna wait for more proof before doing anything. i'd hate to ruin a friendship and be wrong down the road. i think now it hurts me more knowing that someone i called afriend could do this to me. i've known them all for many years.
> 
> thanks everyone for lettin me talk about this here. this is again what seperates this forum from all the rest. its like a big group of friends from around the globe. always willing to listen and offer advise when needed. all you guys are great. thanks again


 
That incident sounds like something a kid or teenager would do in my opinion. I hope you lock your doors from now on or reset your latches. If it happens once and you do not protect yourself then most likely they will brag or feel as though they can do it again.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 29, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> now this is howww u get **** done man lol


 
* After relating that story, I got nostalgic and gave my old college roommate a call.  After the usual catch up from the reunion 2 yrs ago I decided to come clean and being 32 or so yrs later I thought it would be a safe subject to discuss.  I started by saying that I was ready to redeem the collateral for my $$ :rofl: and He told me His brother had been beaten and left permanently in a wheelchair, in 1979, trying to rip off a group of bikers in youngstown Ohio.  *
*I felt kinda bad but said now I know why he never came back for the little harley.  I probably shouldnt have asked for him to mail me the title, because my old buddy hung up on me and wont take my calls anymore.  Alas, I may never get to ride that little 125 on the open road :rofl: but it is still fun for the kids  :hubba:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 29, 2008)

one word says it all...KARMA , it can be cold hearted at times...


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 29, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Sorry for your Loss Slo.... A real Bummer.... I got a better headline for ya though...
> 
> Man Found in Drag with EMPTY Mason jars in ***....
> 
> ...


 
now thats funny! no allies around here unless its a bowling alley. lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 29, 2008)

MercyEternity said:
			
		

> That incident sounds like something a kid or teenager would do in my opinion. I hope you lock your doors from now on or reset your latches. If it happens once and you do not protect yourself then most likely they will brag or feel as though they can do it again.


 

oh no! ain't no teens anywhere around my house like that unless its family and the only teens it the family a 13 year old girls. i don't mess around like that. plus the only people that know anything about me here are family and the few that i've either worked with or do work with for many many years.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 29, 2008)

Would there happened to be anyone that wasn't at work with you that day who should've been there??? i've heard of this happenin' alot, it actually happened to me when i was in school once...one of my ""friends"" left at lunch came to the house and just wiped me out...and to this day i wonder if he'd ever have the balls to come back or not...almost makes me not wanna leave home ya know


----------



## greenmehtV12 (Aug 29, 2008)

Its funny how stoners can be really nice people but mess with that bud boy and ya gettin that 9 up ya a$$.. am i right?

-pretty friendly dude


----------



## zipflip (Aug 29, 2008)

greenmehtV12 said:
			
		

> Its funny how stoners can be really nice people but mess with that bud boy and ya gettin that 9 up ya a$$.. am i right?
> 
> -pretty friendly dude


 
*WORD!!!! *


----------



## zipflip (Aug 29, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> oh no! ain't no teens anywhere around my house like that unless its family and the only teens it the family a 13 year old girls. i don't mess around like that. plus the only people that know anything about me here are family and the few that i've either worked with or do work with for many many years.


 
i SAY IGNORE ALL UR FRIENDS TO THE MAX FOR BOUT A WEEK AND THE ONES WHO DON'T CALL AN WONDER WAT HAPPENED TO U... WELL U CAN ELIMINATE SOME PEOPLE OFF UR HIT LIST THAT WAY. i mean do you really think that the guy who just jacked ur whole stash is gonna call u after few days lookin to see if ur ok or wat happened to u?  he's probably hopin the less contact wit u the better.  JMO


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 29, 2008)

It's always somebody much closer than you think. You never expect people who you are friendly with to behave like that and that is why they do it. Almost like they want your attention or have always been scum except you are too self involved in your own business to notice or even care - at least that is how I am. Learning from experience, now I can determine for the most part who are the keepers and who are the peekers.


----------



## HydroManiac (Aug 30, 2008)

Who cares grow some more be more safe about it?? Where does it say blood for blood? He's a crook he or she it actually sounds kinda childish.  Just be happy nothing to valuable was takin like your kids or wife werent hurt... Worst possible thing now is someone knows your grow ops. Be Safe man be smart think ahead if possible.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 30, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> Who cares grow some more be more safe about it?? Where does it say blood for blood? He's a crook he or she it actually sounds kinda childish. Just be happy nothing to valuable was takin like your kids or wife werent hurt... Worst possible thing now is someone knows your grow ops. Be Safe man be smart think ahead if possible.


 
sorry but screw that i say..lol if it were i an had this happen to me wat i'd be thinkin is logics.
  i mean whoever did it   obviously to date gotten away with it. and if say they know of his grow but werent wanting it say cuz they were unsure  when or how to tell when to harvest  so they settled for the bud, hence all being the way it is then if they know they got away wit it once they'll think they can get away wit it again but not even weit urself but maybe wit others evben that they may know.  
  nothin says blood for blood but the bible says "eye for an eye tooth for a tooth"  
  the law isnt gonna do nothin bout protectin u or catch the theif  nor are they gonna punish him for it for  "obvious" legal reasons lol.  
  so, to let the dude get way wit it would be no different that somebody actually taking  valuables material possessions and family etc and the cops just lookin at you saying "oh well tough luck count ur losses" and be done wit it.
  hell  wat if this guy or girl who robbed slo moves to my town or neighborhood and hears i got a stash and not home and robs me?  or wat if he moves to ur town etc and robs you?... now if slo resolves the matter weather maturely or not either way the person will have that on his conscience next time he's confronted with a situation to rob someone again.  kinda like later everytime they see a huge stash they look down at their legs and realize they in a wheel chair would be a good showstopper.
  Man i hate shady people...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 30, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> heres my fearless guard dog asleep.



Are you sure the dog didn't eat your stuff?  He's not sleeping, he's passed out!  lol

Sorry to hear about all this, slowmo.  Good to hear you found work, though!


----------



## jibba069 (Aug 30, 2008)

whether you can trust people or not. Lock your house up. It sucks cause def a friend. My uncle always told me "lock everything up and it will keep an honest man honest" sorry to hear about your bad luck. but atleast it's replaceable and not a life of someones. Or better yet noticed you had kids, at least they did not come in when any one was sleeping.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 30, 2008)

yea,these days its just something you need to do.expecially since u have herb growing and have all that expensive stuff.lock up everything you want to keep safe.this world is full of messed up people.congrads on finding work though.id definitly be doin some soul searching regardless if its already gone or not.use your imagination..you'll find out who it is. -peace bud


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 30, 2008)

i know how it was, and its gonna get dealt with today. he tried to sell it to another guy i know. todays the day. i live on a mountain with only a few neigbors. i live at the end of a dirt road so not many chances for someone to just stumble upon my house by chance. its all good though


----------



## Melissa (Aug 30, 2008)

*let us know how you get on slowmo ,,,just dont get caught 

goodluck eace:*


----------



## POTUS (Aug 30, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> he tried to sell it to another guy i know.


This guy certainly isn't very smart. You'd think he'd be smart enough to take it to the next city to unload it.

Like a mule, maybe a couple of good whacks upside the head will smarten him up.

No insult to mules intended....hehe


----------



## zipflip (Aug 30, 2008)

just think it thru over and over how ur gonna take care of it so u dont make any mistakes that'll land u in a heap of trouble likewise tho. but yet get the point across and get compensation.

Do fill us all in on  it later.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 30, 2008)

*revenge is best tasted from the unconfined spaces available to a free person*  :hubba:


----------



## andy52 (Aug 30, 2008)

tell you what,i might not be the greatest mj grower yet.but i know how to inflict pain.hell i got paid to do that for many yrs.if it was my stuff.that dude might live,but he would never ever be able to put a pipe,joint or whatever up to his lips again.and he would squat to take a leak


----------



## POTUS (Aug 30, 2008)

Remember Slomo, it's the insult to you and your home that you're squaring. NOT the loss of a little smoke. Write off the smoke. Big deal. You can do without it if you need to and your friends should help you out with some if they're really friends anyway.

However, the insult to your home, your generosity in allowing this scum sucker into your home to smoke your weed and the slap in the face his theft showed is what needs to be squared away.

Once you're sure it was this person, spread the word on him. Go everywhere this scumbag hangs and tell everyone there what he did. Do it while he's standing there. Do it every time, right to his face.

That will do more than any A$$ whipping ever will do and it'll keep you from being enclosed in one of those really really small rooms and having a girlfriend named Bubba.

Stalk this sucker to every place he goes. Have a couple friends go with you to watch your back while you YELL OUT to the entire place what this Buttwipe did. Make sure everyone sees his face. Walk him around the room and SHOW his face to everyone.

That truly makes payback a real b itch.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 30, 2008)

I had my best friend steal an entire crop one year. Dipshit tried the same stunt and sell it to a guy that I knew, and he knew what happened. He called me up and he me come over when the deal went down. I will never forget his face when he walked in with that back pack full of weed. I grew up in the country and we handled it appropriately. Just remember it is usually the ones you hold closest to you that end up screwing you in the end.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 30, 2008)

ya the words already being spread about what he's done. i don't know alot of people here but the people i know also know people. and they run in the same crowds so im hopein i can get him cut off from everything and everyone. ya its more about him comin in my home than the weed. its been replaced for the most part. im gonna get my point across. i don't think it will happen again after this.


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't think they know about your grow op because they did not go to that portion of your house. If they see this thread then they will know it is you and what you have left. Somebody was just jealous, hating, and needed the money more than integrity. Those kind of people do not last long so you really do not have to do anything about it. I know it feels like a complete violation of your privacy but to some degree we have to take responsibility for our naivete. I hate to be pessimistic and think the worst of every situation is possible but it actually is!


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 30, 2008)

Anyways from my suspicious nature I would suspect the person who spreads rumors more than the person in the rumor.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 30, 2008)

that my friend is 9 outta ten times the true of it too aint it?  lol.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah but if someone who has nothing all the of the sudden has something to sell it should raise one mighty tall flag. I would do as I did, try to catch the little f'er in the act of trying to pawn your goods.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 30, 2008)

i think some of you might have the wrong impression. im not young and careless. i was sent to prison by some of my best friends 7 years ago. so im real cautious about how i let around me. the guy that did this i have known since before prison. he had worked for my dad for many years and was alot like family. i know its because of the meth. thats why i haven't decided how to handle it yet. its hard to hurt someone you know is not in their right mind. i've been there, not quite as bad but still i know where how that stuff does people.

as for my indoor grow nobody sees it. its not in my house and its under lock and key 24/7 unless im going in the check on them or water or something. no way anyones gettin to it. even if they wanted to.. they would be seen or heard before they ever got the door open.. knowbody goes in but me.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 30, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i think some of you might have the wrong impression. im not young and careless. i was sent to prison by some of my best friends 7 years ago. so im real cautious about how i let around me. the guy that did this i have known since before prison. he had worked for my dad for many years and was alot like family. i know its because of the meth. thats why i haven't decided how to handle it yet. its hard to hurt someone you know is not in their right mind. i've been there, not quite as bad but still i know where how that stuff does people.
> 
> as for my indoor grow nobody sees it. its not in my house and its under lock and key 24/7 unless im going in the check on them or water or something. no way anyones gettin to it. even if they wanted to.. they would be seen or heard before they ever got the door open.. knowbody goes in but me.


 
wow... moral dilema on ya hands now huh? so to speak...  i hate dilema's of such man.  its sad that it someone who's that close to you as u said.  dam man i'd hate to have to make a judgement call on that one tho.  
  i too  have dealt with a meth problem in my later teens for couple years. was never extreme but some frenz were and still are... well, the ones that are still alive and or free yet. its definately the devils drug IMO and u can never  wat to expect from someone who's strung out all spun and  brain mushed up.   even friends and lovers  on meth will hurt ones they love and whom love them. they will even do the unthinkable etc... its  dirty **** man.    

wow i wish i could give some advice but it sounds to me like ur a man whos erned ya wisdom in life wit merits too. i'm sure u'll handle it responsibly. u sound like a sensible man anyways. down to erth.  

 good luck slomo.


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 30, 2008)

No I did not mean that I just meant that sometimes people really are too nice for their own good because some people are really just pieces of you know what.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 30, 2008)

Meth is no excuse. People make their own choices... then blame it on whatever they were doing to get out of trouble. you say it to make yourself feel better slomo... He's family basically. Bust him in the mouth. 

I would beat the hell out of any fam member that stole from me. Honestly,  i wouldn't piss on a thief if they were on fire man. Family or not.

Sadly, meth is an accomplice to the crime, but the doer is your "friend". 

Everybody is accountable for what they do  no matter what they are on. And i have done just about everything,  makes choices. I understand meth can affect those choices, but in the end its  just a scapegoat. 

I hope you beat his tail man. I mean that. Sometimes, it takes that for someone to straighten up. I would remind him that he will be shot next time you see him on your property. Self defense from a meth head gone crazy from no sleep. 

You would get out of it.


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 30, 2008)

The worst thing you could do to them is dis-own them. They are not family if they are going to do that to you. They are nobody and not worth a second more of your time if they are acting like that. Screw them! What a waste! Well that's my opinion anyways. :evil:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 30, 2008)

*to paraphrase a particularly funny Lady ...I ask you, did the robber care what color pants He that shot him was wearing :rofl:*


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 30, 2008)

:doh: I'm not sure what that means Puffin but I don't think it is worth the trouble. They want you to do something about it. Eventually they get what they deserve anyways because nobody likes a low life scum.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 30, 2008)

I actually agree with Mr.WakenBake...that's if you really consider this person "family" ...If you know him when he's not afflicted by the horrible meth use then you should punch him right in the mouth...I now really wish someone had've done this to me throughout my troubled days, some ppl hit rock-bottom ,and some just keep spiraling...If it's someone you really are close to(used to be at least) and still know he's a good person in your heart then he needs that arse kicked...but otherwise, he's just killing himself...digging his own grave one hit at a time...everyone makes their choices , but when it comes to the hardest choices to make ppl sometimes just need a little Kick to let them know they're still alive ...I now think that i understand your predicament tho slo...If nothing else comes of this at least maybe you can help save one more life from the death of meth...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 30, 2008)

MercyEternity said:
			
		

> :doh: I'm not sure what that means Puffin but I don't think it is worth the trouble. They want you to do something about it. Eventually they get what they deserve anyways because nobody likes a low life scum.


 
* what  I think I meant, it doesnt matter what clothes one wears, it's the choices one makes, the risks one takes and the way the shot breaks :hubba:*

*Like the OldLady always says, If it aint worth the time, it aint worth the crime *


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 30, 2008)

Ooooooohhhhh :cool2:


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 30, 2008)

You guys are right that if you care about the person then it maybe worth the effort but when they take things that mean a lot to you, and they know how hard you worked on it, then they really never cared at all. They just suck in general and it's too bad you have to find that out after they do something bad to you.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 30, 2008)

Or you can always call A&E and have a big friendly "Intervention" for him. LOL


----------



## zipflip (Aug 30, 2008)

:yeahthat: lmao


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 30, 2008)

I personally would call A&E and get him on the show. Then about halfway through him crying about how his uncle use to touch him or how his Mommy didn't hug him enough, I would knock his front teeth down his throat for the whole world to see.


----------



## HydroManiac (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry the bible doesnt say that I dont want to bring it into context but the bible is very strict on how this should be handled look up the ten commandments there is no eye for an eye tooth for a tooth


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 30, 2008)

lol


----------



## HydroManiac (Aug 30, 2008)

I say smoke a fatty with him if he does it again things will be dealt with approriately it may have been accident with bad judgement keep the peace


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 30, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> Sorry the bible doesnt say that I dont want to bring it into context but the bible is very strict on how this should be handled look up the ten commandments there is no eye for an eye tooth for a tooth


 
I also agree with the rules of the site that politics and religon should be left out of the conversations here. I am a catholic and I quess you are not suppose to wear rubbers. Best believe I wore them up to the time I got married and had kids. I do not want to get into a heated discussion about the bible because it is what you take from it.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 30, 2008)

there ain't but 1 way to get satisfaction,if he doesn't bring your stuff back,all of it,the roach jar too.count em.then very respectfully,kick his rear end until you can not lift your hands or feet again,ditto


----------



## Bella420 (Aug 31, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> well i have a sickening story for the day.. after months of no work i finaly got a small job to do today. yay! no i don't think so.. I don't drive so  this morning my wife and i get up and she takes me work, afterwards she goes to my moms to visit untill im done. well i finished work and went home. upon pulling in to my drive way i noticed my front door was open a little. nothing new some times it doesn't latch. i go inside and everything seems fine. finally i got a shower and sit down i my chair to roll my lunch. as i reached for my box it was gone.. still no big deal i mis place it all the time. so i go to get a fresh jar of some i had curing. as i open the cabinet something strange, no jars. none all gone.. so at this point im freakin out, where is my mj. then i figure my wife came home and moved it. so i call her at my moms. nope she hasn't been home since we leaft that morning.. i take a look around the house and nothing else is gone just my mj.. someone ( i have an idea) came into my home and stole my mj. what the hell? i have a 42in LCD flat panel T.V. laptop computer, all that stuff. it was untouched. they only took my mj,seeds,pipe and papers.. im so mad at this point.. luckily no one knew i had plants growin in my building out back. im sure had they of known they would be gone to.. so no matter how well you think you know someone or how much you think you can trust them be safe. sorry for the book. just wanted to vent a little. i guess i'll be ordering seeds alot sooner than i had planned.


I just read this thread and I am so sorry that this happened to you Slowmo.  I will say that like others I believe karma will have a way of biting this person. Just remember in the long run that while it really sucks to see how this person is now, at least all you lost was a little smoke.  Now you know how they are and especially on meth (horrible awful killing crap) you don't want them around your family or you.  Be glad that it took just a little smoke to realize it and not anyone being harmed (meth makes people crazy!!)
Stay Safe my Friend!!


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> Sorry the bible doesnt say that I dont want to bring it into context but the bible is very strict on how this should be handled look up the ten commandments there is no eye for an eye tooth for a tooth


all there would be is a bunch of blind folks with no teeth runnin around


----------



## Melissa (Aug 31, 2008)

*:rofl: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 31, 2008)

*Your sermon for this morning will be   To Turn the Other Cheek  or   To Get Even   it's all a matter of personal taste, eh :rofl:*


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Your sermon for this morning will be   To Turn the Other Cheek  or   To Get Even   it's all a matter of personal taste, eh :rofl:*


It IS sunday morning!..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 31, 2008)

Amen


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 31, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I also agree with the rules of the site that politics and religon should be left out of the conversations here. I am a catholic and I quess you are not suppose to wear rubbers. Best believe I wore them up to the time I got married and had kids. I do not want to get into a heated discussion about the bible because it is what you take from it.


 
"An eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind." - Ghandi

Is that religious or political? Anyways isn't this situation a prime example of one of the many reasons why we have Mary Jane? You have got to relax and protect what is more important in life because that is what it is all about. Just remember that the tide goes both ways and if it is calm on one side, the tidal wave goes back the other way!


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 31, 2008)

ok i confronted the guy yesterday evening. its all takin care of. i choose the path that kept me safe, the last thing i want is a meth head tryin to get even with me for kickin his ***. we talked he denied everything at first. then after a few he told me what happened. i didn't listen to his axcuses i made it very clear that i hope he can kick the meth and thats he's not welcome at my house anymore. it didn't get heated it was a very calm talk. he gave me a bag of my mj and offered to pay me for what he didn't have anymore. i took the mj but told him since he needed ity so bad keep the money. its over and done with.. i feel bad for this guy. he had a good life goin but to see him this way breaks my heart. he looked pretty bad lastnight but he made the choice not me. thanks everyone for the concern and advise. todays service will be on Forgivness.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 31, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ok i confronted the guy yesterday evening. its all takin care of. thanks everyone for the concern and advise. todays service will be on Forgivness.


I'm glad you figured out who the person was and he now knows that you're on to him. I doubt he'll do your place again. He'll hit others, because that's what meth and crack heads do...until they're dead or in prison.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 31, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> I'm glad you figured out who the person was and he now knows that you're on to him. I doubt he'll do your place again. He'll hit others, because that's what meth and crack heads do...until they're dead or in prison.


 
dito, and aint that the truth, had a similar thing happen with an old buddy who is probably twirling a meth pipe right now, f-in loser.

I know it's sunday, but lets leave the bible talk at church H.M...


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 31, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> all there would be is a bunch of blind folks with no teeth runnin around


 
you ever been to west-by-god-virginny?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 31, 2008)

My ex broke into my house about 3 years ago and stole my whole stash--every single little last bit of it.  I knew it was him.  I had cash in my room, I had guns in my room, i had my laptop, my digital camera, etc, etc.  All that was missing was the smoke--from both my stash places.

My friends that I share frequent bowls with all gave me a part of their own stashes, even those who had little--true friends. I am a believer in karma.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 31, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ok i confronted the guy yesterday evening. its all takin care of. i choose the path that kept me safe, the last thing i want is a meth head tryin to get even with me for kickin his ***. we talked he denied everything at first. then after a few he told me what happened. i didn't listen to his axcuses i made it very clear that i hope he can kick the meth and thats he's not welcome at my house anymore. it didn't get heated it was a very calm talk. he gave me a bag of my mj and offered to pay me for what he didn't have anymore. i took the mj but told him since he needed ity so bad keep the money. its over and done with.. i feel bad for this guy. he had a good life goin but to see him this way breaks my heart. he looked pretty bad lastnight but he made the choice not me. thanks everyone for the concern and advise. todays service will be on Forgivness.


 
if he has any soul at all i'm sure his conscience is really killlin him now and he feels like ****.  actually for me i think u did the best thing all things considered. ya didnt lose ya head to the temptations an ya anger etc... 
   really and honestly i envy u for just that. and i hope i remember this story when an if something ever happens to me.  and i hope all of us can take a peice of this and use it to the better as learned insight maybe idk .


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 31, 2008)

i think kickin his butt wouldn't have helped anything. it might have hurt for a few days, it might take a while but what was said will hit him sometime and that feeling will last. kill'em with kindness. now i don't have to worry about it. and yes Karma is as real as it gets. everything comes back around. i think i did the right thing so im at peace. thats all i need to worry about. im not angry anymore and i don't have to feel bad about how i handled it.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 31, 2008)

restraint is a quality not a weakness.


----------



## HydroManiac (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to the club slowmo I know you really want something bad to happenin to him but you did the right thing let it go Karma is the worse decision. Dont let that bitterness enter your mouth savor the moments you had with the guy if at all he denied big deal. Im happy you didnt take it to the extreme beating him down would only get you introuble with the law and even prison time. Be safe think ahead


----------



## zipflip (Aug 31, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i think kickin his butt wouldn't have helped anything. it might have hurt for a few days, it might take a while but what was said will hit him sometime and that feeling will last. kill'em with kindness. now i don't have to worry about it. and yes Karma is as real as it gets. everything comes back around. i think i did the right thing so im at peace. thats all i need to worry about. im not angry anymore and i don't have to feel bad about how i handled it.


 
thats always a warm feeling isnt it?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 31, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> restraint is a quality not a weakness.


thats heavy man.  makes sense tho an its very 
true too


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 31, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i think kickin his butt wouldn't have helped anything. it might have hurt for a few days, it might take a while but what was said will hit him sometime and that feeling will last. kill'em with kindness. now i don't have to worry about it. and yes Karma is as real as it gets. everything comes back around. i think i did the right thing so im at peace. thats all i need to worry about. im not angry anymore and i don't have to feel bad about how i handled it.


 
handled like a true southern gentleman.

besides the last time i got into a fight i was sore as hell for the next two days, my hands hurt like a bastard for about ten days, and i had a shiner for two weeks. and i won.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 31, 2008)

ya we don't heal like we once did thats for sure. in the last few years i've found i don't do alot of things like i once did. just ask my wife. lol


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 31, 2008)

oh snap:spit:


----------

